# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tour du lịch Côn Đảo 4 ngày 3 đêm

## binhanhsaomoi

*Tour du lịch Côn Đảo 4 ngày 3 đêm*

_Từ những hình ảnh Chuồng Cọp, Chuồng Bò, Cầu Tàu 914, ... địa ngục trần gian Côn Đảo đã biến mình thành thiên đường nghỉ đưỡng dành cho những ai yêu cái đẹp, muốn khám phá những bí ẩn lịch sử và trải nghiêm thiên nhiên kỳ thú của hòn đảo nằm giữa ngàn khơi xa tít tắp của Biển Đông ..._

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Côn Đảo (Ăn tối)*

*Sáng:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Côn Đảo lúc 11h00. Đến Côn Đảo xe đón khách tại Sân bay Côn Sơn – cách trung tâm Côn Đảo 13km. Nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Buổi chiều:* Khám phá địa ngục trần gian Côn Sơn

*Dinh chúa Đảo:* Trước đây là nơi ở và làm việc của các đời chúa đảo, tìm hiểu lịch sử hình thành Côn Đảo thông qua các hiện vật, cổ vật, hình ảnh và các tư liệu được lưu lại từ thời Pháp đến nay.*Trại tù Phú Sơn, Phú Hải:* Nơi ghi dấu bước chân lưu đày của hàng trăm nghìn người tù chiến sĩ cộng sản với các truyền thuyết về Hầm Xay Lúa, phòng tra tấn mang tên Phòng Tối, ...*Chuồng cọp kiểu Pháp:* Khám phá hệ thống "chuồng cọp" được xây dựng kiên cố ẩn giữa các mê cung cổng trong, cổng ngoài nhằm làm mất phương hướng tù nhân chính trị và đánh lạc hướng quan sát. Các hình thức tra tấn dã man nhất đã diễn ra tại đây.*Chuồng cọp kiểu Mỹ:* Với các dãy phòng giam nhỏ hẹp và ẩm thấp được xây dựng vào năm 1971 nhằm tra tấn và suy nhược hóa tinh thần cách mạng của tù nhân chính trị Cộng Sản Việt Nam.*Khu biệt lập Chuồng Bò:* Vốn từng là nơi chăn nuôi bò, nuôi heo với 9 phòng biệt giam, 24 hộc chứa heo, 2 chuồng nhốt bò và 1 hầm chứa phân bò. Năm 1930, Pháp biến chuồng bò thành một trại giam các tù nhân nữ. Năm 1963, để mở rộng nhà tù, Mỹ sửa 24 hộc nuôi heo thành 24 phòng giam. Tù chính trị chống chào cờ, bị còng xiềng cầm cố lâu ngày, bị bại liệt cơ thể bị đưa về về đây để tiếp tục đày ải.*Nghĩa trang Hàng Dương:* Nơi chôn cất hàng vạn chiến sĩ cách mạng và người yêu nước Việt Nam qua nhiều thế hệ bị tù đày, kéo dài từ năm 1862 đến năm 1975. Đây cũng là nơi chôn cất chị Võ Thị Sáu, phần mộ gắn liền với những câu chuyện có thật về sự linh thiêng.*Miếu bà Phi Yến:* Còn có tên là An Sơn Miếu, nơi thờ bà Phi Yến, thứ phi của chúa Nguyễn Ánh. Ở Côn Đảo, người dân địa phương tôn sùng hai người phụ nữ như những bậc thánh nữ linh thiêng, đó là Bà Phi Yến và liệt sĩ anh hùng dân tộc chị Võ Thị Sáu.*Chùa Núi Một:* Hay còn gọi là Vân Sơn Tự, một di tích gắn liền với địa danh Côn Đảo, là nơi gởi gắm tâm linh của người dân địa phương. Chùa Núi Một là một kiếm trúc uy nghi nằm trên đỉnh núi, là một danh lam thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp không thể bỏ qua khi đến Côn Đảo. Từ đây du khách có thể ngắm hồ An Hải, toàn cảnh thị trấn Côn Đảo và Vịnh Côn Sơn.
*Buổi tối:* Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay la cà khám phá ẩm thực miền biển tại các nhà hàng địa phương.

*Ngày 2: Trải Nghiệm Thiên Đường (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều):*
*Buổi sáng: Khám phá Nam Đảo*
Từ trung tâm huyện đi theo hướng về vịnh Bến Đầm, Nam Đảo khoảng 15 km, dọc đường du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên kỳ bí của Côn Đảo với các hòn Tài Lớn, Tài Nhỏ, Mũi Cá Mập, Đỉnh Tình Yêu thoắt ẩn, thoắt hiện trong chặng đường quanh co của biển. 
*Cùng với hành trình khám phá Nam Đảo, quý khách sẽ tham quan các điểm đến sau:*

*Cảng Bến Đầm:* Nằm gọn trong vịnh Bến Đầm, xung quanh được bao bọc, che chắn bởi các dãy núi và đảo nhỏ. Từ cầu cảng, du khách có thể trải nghiệm cảnh sinh hoạt đời thường của ngư dân địa phương nơi đây hay đắm chìm trước thiên nhiên biển đảo tuyệt đẹp của một vùng duyên hải - sơn cước.*Bãi Nhát:* Một bãi biển vốn chìm ngập trong nước và chỉ hiện ra khi thủy triều xuống mà không phải bất cứ ai khi đến Côn Đảo cũng có dịp thấy được bãi cát trắng tuyệt đẹp này.*Cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai Côn Đảo:* Tìm hiểu quy trình nuôi cấy và chiêm ngưỡng những viên ngọc trai tuyệt đẹp từ vùng biển Côn Đảo. Bạn có thể mua những viên ngọc trai tuyệt đẹp tại đây về  làm nữ trang hay làm món quà có giá trị cho người thân.*Chùa Núi Một:* Hay còn gọi là Vân Sơn Tự, một di tích gắn liền với địa danh Côn Đảo, là nơi gởi gắm tâm linh của người dân địa phương. Chùa Núi Một là một kiến trúc uy nghi nằm trên đỉnh núi,  là một danh lam thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp không thể bỏ qua khi đến Côn Đảo. Từ đây du khách có thể ngắm hồ An Hải, toàn cảnh thị trấn Côn Đảo và  Vịnh Côn Sơn.
*Buổi chiều: Khám phá Bắc Đảo*
Trên đường đến Bãi Đầm Trầu về hướng Bắc Đảo, du khách có dịp được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp đầy mê hoặc của Côn Đảo với những cảnh quan thiên nhiên hùng vĩ của những Mũi Lò Vôi, Mũi Chim Chim và Hòn Cau, Hòn Bảy Cạnh ẩn hiện theo con đường quanh co nối liền trung tâm thị trấn của huyện với sân bay Côn Sơn.
*Cùng với hành trình khám phá Bắc Đảo, quý khách tham quan các điểm sau:*

*Miếu Hoàng Tử Cải:* Là ngôi miếu con trai của Vua Gia Long và Thứ Phi Hoàng Phi Yến, gắn liền với cuộc bôn tẩu của Vua Gia Long trước sự truy đuổi của quân Tây Sơn.*Bãi Đầm Trầu:* Côn Đảo có nhiều bãi biển đẹp nhưng không thể không nhắc đến Đầm Trầu, một bãi biển gắn liền với sự tích chàng Cau và nàng Trầu. Đến với Đầm Trầu, du khách có thể thỏa thích tắm biển và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát của bãi biển được nhiều người nhắc đến này.*Bãi Suối Nóng:* Từ bãi Đầm Trầu, du khách có thể vượt một đoạn ngắn đường rừng để đến được bãi Suối Nóng, một bãi biển còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ và ít người biết đến. Đây là bãi biển tuyệt đẹp như một bức tranh sống động của vùng biển nhiệt đới với bãi cát trắng phẳng lì và một hệ sinh thái rừng ngập mặn hiếm có ở các hòn đảo khác.
*Buổi tối:* Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Côn Đảo về đêm

*Ngày 3:  Khám Phá Vịnh Côn Sơn (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều):*
*Vịnh Côn Sơn* bao gồm hệ thống 14 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau với chuỗi hòn Tài, hòn Trác, hòn Thỏ, ... quây quần như một đại gia đình và hòn Bảy Cạnh, Bông Lan, hòn Cau, hòn Trứng, hòn Tre... hùng vĩ giữa khơi xa, là những hòn đảo tạo nên vẻ đẹp thơ mộng cho Vịnh Côn Sơn và là khu bảo tồn sinh thái biển với các rạn san hô ít có nơi nào có thể sánh được về mật độ và chủng loại.
*Cùng với hành trình, du khách có dịp được trải nghiệm những khoảnh khắc khó quên nhất cùng Hòn Bảy Cạnh hay Hòn Tài:*

*Hòn Bảy Cạnh* là hòn đảo lớn thứ hai trong số 16 hòn đảo thuộc quần đảo Côn Đảo, có số lượng rùa biển lên đẻ nhiều nhất Việt Nam. Mỗi năm có đến hàng trăm cá thể rùa mẹ lên bãi đẻ trứng. Toàn bộ đảo được che phủ bởi rừng nhiệt đới nguyên sinh, với thành phần động, thực vật rừng rất phong phú. Đến với Hòn Bảy Cạnh, du khách sẽ có cơ hội khám phá sinh thái rừng ngập mặn và bơi lặn ngắm san hô. San hô ở đây rất đa dạng về mật độc và chủng loại với san hô dạng phiến, dạng bàn, dạng cành, khối đều thuộc sách đỏ của Việt Nam*Hòn Tài* là bức tranh phong phú đầy màu sắc của các san hô hòa mình với những loại sinh vật biển ẩn dưới nắng xuyên qua làn nước trong xanh. Đến với Hòn Tài, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp lung linh huyền bí của chốn thủy cung với nhiều lọai san hô rực rỡ, lạ mắt mà khó có thể bắt gặp ở một nơi nào khác. Tại Hòn Tài, bạn có thể thấy sóc mun - loại sóc đặc hữu chỉ có ở Côn Đảo, kỳ đà, tắc kè,…và nhiều loài chim biển, gầm ghì trắng - một loại chim quý hiếm thuộc họ bồ câu,  khỉ mặt đỏ - giống khỉ quý đang được nuôi tại Hòn Tài
*Buổi tối:* Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Côn Đảo về đêm 


*Ngày 04: Côn Đảo - Hà Nội  ( ăn sáng)*

*Sáng:* Ăn sáng - Đưa khách ra Sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Sài Gòn lúc 11h00. Và tiếp tục về Hà Nội. Xe đón quý khách trở về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.650.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để ghép và biết giá chính xác!*

** Giá bao gồm:*

1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 100.000đ/bữa chính và 30.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** Giá không bao gồm: * 

1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Tp.Hồ Chí Minh//Côn Đảo//Hà Nội _(Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể._
** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi, vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4)3.932.7210/ Hotline:* *0966.072.571**– Ms Bình*


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

